

NYT gets all the news that’s fit to print via Flipboard - bootload
http://allthingsd.com/20120624/the-new-york-times-gets-all-the-news-thats-fit-to-print-all-of-it-into-flipboard/

======
bootload
_"... The news is important for Flipboard, because it marks the first time the
startup has convinced a big publisher to give it full access to its “premium”
content. ... Now the paper says it will emulate cable TV’s “TV Everywhere”
strategy, where paying subscribers can read the paper using any device or
software they want...."_

Outsourcing the distribution technology. A sure sign other paper might think
the same but will they use Flipboard or another platform?

------
goronbjorn
Any details on the revenue share between NYT and Flipboard? Does Flipboard get
anything if viewers use read content through their app, through in-app
signups, etc?

~~~
bootload
_"... The partnership involves an advertising revenue split between The Times
and Flipboard. The Times will sell full-screen ads that appear between its
Flipboard pages, which are intended to be more attention-grabbing than
conventional Web advertising...."_ ~
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/25/flipboard-in-
conten...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/25/flipboard-in-content-deal-
with-new-york-times/)

~~~
nhebb
It would be interesting to know how they analyzed this decision. Besides
losing readers to the web, one of the major problems newspapers face is that
web advertising revenues are much lower than print advertising revenues. With
a revenue split, they are whittling away at that revenue even further. While
they are probably hoping for additional readers through Flipboard, there's a
good chance that they will just be cannibalizing existing readership.

~~~
bootload
_"... one of the major problems newspapers face is that web advertising
revenues are much lower than print advertising revenues. ..."_

Interesting observation and one I found when I read an article on LWN today
about advertising vs subscriptions ~ <https://lwn.net/op/FAQ.lwn#subs> Note
that Flipboard's McCue is reported saying:

 _"... publishers can charge between 10 and 15 times more for advertisements
within Flipboard than they can for banner advertisements, and Flipboard takes
a cut of these revenues. ..."_ ~
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnol...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/digital-
media/8969325/Flipboard-is-ready-to-page-the-future-says-Mike-McCue.html)

~~~
nhebb
Wow, 10-15x is an impressive markup. I'm skeptical that those rates will hold
after the newness of Flipboard wears off. Your typical marketer might want to
see those rates justified by proportionally higher conversions.

~~~
true_religion
Those rates will hold.

Flipboard ads are primary full-page ads, and full-page ads go for 10-15x more
than banner ads.

A banner is easily ignored, and there tend to be competing banner ads on an
individual page.

Full-page ads are invasive---you can't ignore them and must move past them to
get to the content, and there is only one of them per page. Due to this, full
page ads command a premium. They're seen as a 'reasonable' alternative to
popups or popunders which go for similar rates.

